# when to start cutting?



## danny81 (Apr 16, 2008)

alright i have been bulking since late february im 6ft1 and and about 175 right now. i can stil see my abs a little but they are not like super cut. i want to get cut for the summer starting in june. when should i start cutting? in may?


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 16, 2008)

Start within the hour That's a big cut you need


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2008)

What bodyfat are you at, approximately, right now, and what bodyfat would you like to get to?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm eating a little debbie chocolate chip cake right now. Does that count?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2008)

My Reese's Piece's were better.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2008)

dg you SUCK. 

<tucks into cabbage and buffalo>


----------



## danny81 (Apr 16, 2008)

Built said:


> What bodyfat are you at, approximately, right now, and what bodyfat would you like to get to?



idk im a little more cut then this gy http://myspace-808.vo.llnwd.net/01188/80/83/1188313808_l.jpg
so like 13% i want to get a sixpack so i guess 7%


----------



## ZECH (Apr 16, 2008)

Built said:


> dg you SUCK.
> 
> <tucks into cabbage and buffalo>



lol, I actually ate a can of tuna, and a bananna along with it. I had to have something sweet. And I am taking fish oil for fat. I'm sure I will pay for Both packs I ate


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2008)

Okay, well at 175 and 13% you have 152 lbs lean mass. Assuming you neither lose nor gain muscle, you need to hit 164 lbs. 

So, you need to drop 11 lbs. Start 12 weeks before you need to hit that weight,  diet at a 500 calorie a day deficit, drop your training volume down and lift heavy, toss in a little steady state cardio post workout (20 minutes) and about a month in, start subbing 5 minutes of HIIT for the first 5 minutes of that steady state post workout cardio.

Have a good cut!


----------



## danny81 (Apr 16, 2008)

i already do HIIT cardio 2x a week for about 11 minutes and i box 3x a week and do BJJ 2x a week so i get lots of cardio.

so should i eat mroe? and i cant do a 5x5 stye routin on a cut right?


----------



## edubz (Apr 16, 2008)

Built said:


> So, you need to drop 11 lbs. Start 12 weeks before you need to hit that weight,  diet at a 500 calorie a day deficit,




are you saying just to eat 500 calories a day? ho can a human function like that?


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 16, 2008)

500 less then maintance........tard


----------



## edubz (Apr 16, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> 500 less then maintance........tard




what does that mean?


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, maintenance means the number of calories you eat to ... um... maintain, and uh, 500 less than that means... um, you're planning to create enough less food so your body has to drop about a pound of fat a week.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i already do HIIT cardio 2x a week for about 11 minutes and i box 3x a week and do BJJ 2x a week so i get lots of cardio.
> 
> so should i eat mroe? and i cant do a 5x5 stye routin on a cut right?


Definitely don't increase the cardio.

You absolutely can and should continue 5x5 style training. Short, intense, heavy lifts, leave off the accessory and concentration stuff as your cut deepens, just keep the iron on the bar. Drop the volume rather than dropping the weights to keep the volume up - you need a big muscle to lift a big weight a few times, you don't need much muscle to move a pencil for 3x15 know what I'm saying?

Why do you think you should eat MORE food to LOSE weight after I suggested a deficit of 500 calories a day?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 16, 2008)

Built said:


> Definitely don't increase the cardio.
> 
> You absolutely can and should continue 5x5 style training. Short, intense, heavy lifts, leave off the accessory and concentration stuff as your cut deepens, just keep the iron on the bar. Drop the volume rather than dropping the weights to keep the volume up - you need a big muscle to lift a big weight a few times, you don't need much muscle to move a pencil for 3x15 know what I'm saying?
> 
> Why do you think you should eat MORE food to LOSE weight after I suggested a deficit of 500 calories a day?



my bad i meant should i run more. thanks for the help but i haev one more question. after i get to 165 or w.e then is it possible for me to do a diet so that i stay cut the whole summer until like august or w.e but gain musce so i can end up at like 170 at the end of the sumer btu still be like 7% bf


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2008)

Wait a minute, I thought you were having trouble bulking.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/88962-wat-foods-can-help-me-bulk.html


----------



## danny81 (Apr 16, 2008)

i was. im going to finnish my bulk a few days before april


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2008)

Um, you're late.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 16, 2008)

i mean a few days before may


----------



## edubz (Apr 16, 2008)

Built said:


> Well, maintenance means the number of calories you eat to ... um... maintain, and uh, 500 less than that means... um, you're planning to create enough less food so your body has to drop about a pound of fat a week.



a construction worker needs more calories then say a truck driver


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 16, 2008)

edubz said:


> a construction worker needs more calories then say a truck driver



????


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 16, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Wait a minute, I thought you were having trouble bulking.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/88962-wat-foods-can-help-me-bulk.html





danny81 said:


> i was. im going to finnish my bulk a few days before april





DaMayor said:


> Um, you're late.





danny81 said:


> i mean a few days before may



rofl


----------



## ZECH (Apr 16, 2008)

Another classic Danny thread.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Another classic Danny thread.


I'll consider myself warned.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 17, 2008)

built, so for me preparing for my cut and show on June 14 I should still lifth heavy as possible all the way through.  I've started doing sets of 15.  I was told to ligthen up and go for higher reps with less rest.  Whats your take on this?


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2008)

This will work to increase caloric expenditure slightly from your workouts.

It will also serve to convince your body that it doesn't need all that pesky muscle - you're only lifting light things after all, and in a deficit, well, who needs THAT?

High reps for cutting is a persistent myth. It CAN work - hell, ANYTHING CAN work in the right person, with the right drugs.

For the rest of the humans, well, we need strategy...

Read this: TESTOSTERONE NATION

and this: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/69125-ripped-rugged-dense.html


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2008)

Push/pull on the same day? Not a fan of that.


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2008)

I am!

So is Ian King. 

I published a split that works that way. You might be surprised to find you like it if it's set up right. 

On my blog: Got Built? ? Baby Got Back
On wannabebig: Wanna Be Big Bodybuilding: Articles by MariAnne Anderson


----------



## vader (Apr 17, 2008)

danny81 said:


> idk im a little more cut then this gy http://myspace-808.vo.llnwd.net/01188/80/83/1188313808_l.jpg
> so like 13% i want to get a sixpack so i guess 7%



sorry dude but if you look like that guy and want to "cut" a strong wind will probably blow you away.
Get up to 200lbs then try to cut


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2008)

i dont want to get to big then ill look gross. i am bigger then that guy th. my arm are 23 inches i think.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 17, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i dont want to get to big then ill look gross. i am bigger then that guy th. my arm are 23 inches i think.



that is a very large claim to make bro. i would measure your arms and repost that statement. most of the guys on here that are freaking huge are not at 23 inch guns.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i dont want to get to big then ill look gross. i am bigger then that guy th. my arm are 23 inches i think.



Then you should be the next Mr O
I guarentee your thigh isn't 23"


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks built!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2008)

danny81 said:


> my arm are 23 inches i think.



  

You're supposed to measure the circumference, not the length.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You're supposed to measure the circumference, not the length.


----------



## kiko (Apr 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> You're supposed to measure the circumference, not the length.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> that is a very large claim to make bro. i would measure your arms and repost that statement. most of the guys on here that are freaking huge are not at 23 inch guns.



mayby 23 centimeters? idk.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> that is a very large claim to make bro. i would measure your arms and repost that statement. most of the guys on here that are freaking huge are not at 23 inch guns.



idk well then i hope therre not 23 inches because thats gross


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 17, 2008)

wouldnt be gross unless you were a major fat dude. ya i wouldnt worry bout how big your arms are if you are cutting.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2008)

i think there 20cm because i used a tapemeasure and it was like 20


----------



## kiko (Apr 17, 2008)

20mm?


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 17, 2008)

how big are you trieng to get? some one else said get a bit bigger then cut good advice. you will lose some size when you lean out maybee you should gain a bit more.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2008)

yah but i dont want to be fat during the summer i can only see my upper abs right now. if i get any fatter i wont be able to see any. only problem is that im strating to get this nasty vein popping out on my bicep. im trying to figure out how to get rid of it


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah but i dont want to be fat during the summer i can only see my upper abs right now.



Be thankful that you have *abs*. Some guys here only have an *AB*.



> if i get any fatter i wont be able to see any.







> only problem is that im strating to get this nasty vein popping out on my bicep. im trying to figure out how to get rid of it



Cordless drill would work nicely.... Maybe an ice pick....Maybe a *therapist.*

You worry about some seriously superficial stuff to be a gang banger.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Be thankful that you have *abs*. Some guys here only have an *AB*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cuz i wanna luk gud 4 da chicks


----------



## thorough (Apr 17, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah but i dont want to be fat during the summer i can only see my upper abs right now. if i get any fatter i wont be able to see any. only problem is that im strating to get this nasty vein popping out on my bicep. im trying to figure out how to get rid of it


surgery.


----------



## vader (Apr 17, 2008)

most of us want the veins in our arms to show


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2008)

20cm = less then 8"  HAHAHA


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 18, 2008)

vascularity(veign popping out in your arm) is normal. as your body fat decreases you will see more of them typicaly.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> 20cm = less then 8"  HAHAHA


----------



## danny81 (Apr 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> 20cm = less then 8"  HAHAHA



ok idk mayby my ruler is broken or something


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 18, 2008)

i wouldnt worry about it danny not a big deal. the only time it really matters is if you want to brag bout the size of your guns. if you aint worried bout it then dont sweat it.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 18, 2008)

lol i dont want to. besides most girls i no dont like big jacked guys


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 18, 2008)

eh depends some wont admit it till you are in bed with them. others wont admit till you are out in a bar and some dude is being a ass then backs down when he sees she is with the guy with the big guns.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 18, 2008)

sorry let me rephraze that they wont admit it till they are in your arms after sex or cuddling gives a feeling of safety just my personal expierience.


----------



## vader (Apr 18, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lol i dont want to. besides most girls i no dont like big jacked guys



Hahaha, what world do you live in?
Those girls are afraid of real men, its a symptom of the times we live in and the emasculation of men in general.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 18, 2008)

not rly. te majority of girls like guys like brad pitt sized nt jacked


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 18, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> sorry let me rephraze that they wont admit it till they are in your arms after sex or cuddling gives a feeling of safety just my personal expierience.



.....That's some funny shit bro


----------



## vader (Apr 18, 2008)

danny81 said:


> not rly. te majority of girls like guys like brad pitt sized nt jacked



Like I said,a sign of the times


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 21, 2008)

lol you know its true irons. back in my single days some girls loved my arms others would say my size was nasty. at the end of the night the tune always changed to they liked the size.


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 21, 2008)

edubz said:


> a construction worker needs more calories then say a truck driver



Not the guys who've just been working on my house - they could get by on lettuce... I'm not paying them, that's it.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2008)

JonnyStead said:


> Not the guys who've just been working on my house - they could get by on lettuce... I'm not paying them, that's it.


----------



## thorough (Apr 22, 2008)

i want to cut down to be as skinny as christian bale in "the machinist"
he is still very manly man.(he's batman and bateman!)





i might have to suffice for brad pit in "fight club" because he hits primo punnanny.
after the keto stuff i might try a little heroin cause that seems to work for some. dont worry ill still get my EFA's so i will be alright.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2008)

yah brad pitt is puny thats why he gets more pussy in a week then u do in ur life


----------



## thorough (Apr 24, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah brad pitt is puny thats why he gets more pussy in a week then u do in ur life


exactly and he was only like 6feet 150-160 pounds in fight club.


----------

